
AMD, ARM, Huawei, IBM, Mellanox, Qualcomm Form CCIX Accelerator Consortium - bobajeff
http://www.forbes.com/sites/moorinsights/2016/05/23/a-cache-coherent-interconnect-for-accelerators-ccix-fantasy-or-nirvana/#ed835a66afab
======
cm3
More info and without locked page:
[https://semiaccurate.com/2016/05/23/38723/](https://semiaccurate.com/2016/05/23/38723/)

